# Problème molette tactile et Ipod nano



## aleccc (20 Décembre 2009)

bonsoir a tous

j'ai un petit soucis : depuis 1 ans, je possède un Ipod Nano comme celui ci 

http://www.capcampus.com/img/u/7/ipod-nano.jpg

dés le début, je lui ai ajouté une pochette de protection ( pochette en silicone )

Le hic, c'est que ma molette réagit de façon très bizarre : Parfois, aucun problème, elle marche impeccablement bien

par contre, d'autre fois, c'est horrible. J'ai même pas encore posé mon doigt sur la moelette, qu'elle défile déjà.
J'ai cru que c'était du a la pochette, mais en fait non 


Du coup quand j'ai choisi ma musique et que je relève mon doigt, c'est tellement sensible que ca change ma sélection initiale.

Je sais pas si je m'exprime clairement, mais pour faire simple : ma molette tactile est hyper-sensible. A tel point que même sans la toucher ( disons a 3-4 millimètres au dessus ) ca bouge déjà

Comment résoudre ce problème ? SAV ?

merci, et passez une bonne soirée


----------

